# Please help - CM7 attempt, now phone dead (DX) [Fixed]



## theeota (Jul 5, 2011)

I followed the instructions in the CM7 for DX install and installed GApps. As soon as GApps instaled and phone tried to reboot, it now just stays at a black screen with the green LED on. I attempted to reboot, nothing. removing the battery does nothing.

The only option is to hold photo button + volume down to go to the boot loader stock and it says "Low battery unable to run" and the battery never charges.

What can I do to fix this? my phone is essentially bricked, and I don't know how to fix its loop.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

did you try a data wipe in stock recovery?

thread moved to proper section. please only use developer section for posting roms and mods. thanks


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't remember offhand where I saw this, but you can take a charger cord and clip the end off, bare the appropriate wires, and put them in between the battery and the contacts on the phone to fake a fully charged battery. This would allow you to SBF from the bootloader without a fresh battery.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

plug it in for a while half then hit boot loader battery may be extremely dead then try stock recovery factory wipe reset

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## theeota (Jul 5, 2011)

Sory bout that, didn't know for sure,

I can't get to stock recovery. All I can do is go to the stock bootloader 30.04 screen and it tells me low battery can't reprogram.

To get to the loader screen, I have to hold down the camera button and the volume down button and insert the USB cable, then press power. No other way will turn it on. I then unplugged the USB cable, which caused the green light to turn off. I plugged it back in, the light stayed off. I pressed the power button and the M screen flashed for a second then went black. Back to square one. Now I can't even get to the bootloader 30.04 screen

Edit: I saw the other posts here and will try to give it time to charge. if that fails, I will cut a USB cable apart and attempt a bare wire fix to get SBF done. It seems to turn on, but then fail to POST.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

if all else fails, here are the wire instructions http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?25-Beginner-s-Guide-to-a-Droid-X&p=190&viewfull=1#post190

should never flash anything with a low battery. i learned my lesson once and had to do the wire trick


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

worst comes to worse, you could always buy a stock battery from VZW. it should come with some charge in it


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

if any of your friends have a droid x you could swap batteries or charge yours with their phone


----------



## theeota (Jul 5, 2011)

UPDATE: For no explainable reason, after letting it sit for a long period of time on the low battery screen, it randomly loaded to the OS. Going to try and reboot it a few times to verify it was a fluke, I am so relieved already 

EDIT: After booting up, and prompting me to enter my google account, it shut off, and went back into this problem. Suspect the battery is just VERY dead - stated 5% on battery life when booted. Don't know why it shut back off, but it did, and is again not turning on.

Edit two - So in thought - I had 50-75% battery when I installed Gapps, and it immediately did this. Is something wrong with it, or can it really be this draining?


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe you got a bad download. It happens from time to time. Try to re download. Also I would invest in an extra battery and an external charger for these circumstances. I got those and my wife always gets the same phone that I get so I can always use hers. Good luck man. Oh and check ebay you can usually score both cheap. Also you should make the sbf disk it should be in the team black hat app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

If the OS won't load, it won't charge. It sounds like you have 2 problems. OS may need cache/data wipe and the battery is dead. If you cannot get it to boot to recovery with a good battery, then you will probably have to SBF. Either with a good battery or the cable method. Once fixed, make sure to charge to 100% and then wipe battery stats.

Definitely nice to have a second battery. The stock extended battery is awesome. I haven't used it in a few weeks, but you don't even really notice it. The battery door is 1mm thicker, but for an 25% it is really nice. It makes the phone a few grams heavier, but this phone is already lighter than most HTC phones. It also fits into the stock dock better with the extended battery. Then you have a second battery for problems.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Unplug the battery and. Connect it to the wall for a minute. Then place battery back in and plug it into the wall again and it should start charging.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Unplug the battery and. Connect it to the wall for a minute. Then place battery back in and plug it into the wall again and it should start charging.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How do you figure that? The droid x on cm7 will only charge when booted up.


----------



## theeota (Jul 5, 2011)

Final Update - After doing what people said, I had to manually connect a USB to the battery ports to get it to go. Somehow the battery drained completely during a flash, and it wouldn't go on. After doing that, rebooting it a few times and waiting, it booted up normally and began charging. it took about an HOUR to get it to go from 5% to 10%, then charged normally from then on.

Thank you all for the advice. I had to use most of it to get it working, but I got it and in the end got CM7 on my droid x. Thank you again!


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just for times like this I have a spare charger that can charge batteries that are not in the phone. The charger and battery can be had on ebay for less then $10. 
The plus side ia you always have a good battery and there is no need to sit by a power outlet all day. 
I typically drain 4 batteries a day but I am a heavy user. I use all Motorola OEM batteries cause they work better.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


----------

